# Subtalar Arthroereisis



## chrislyn1977 (Jun 24, 2009)

Good Morning,
I have a physician who performed a Subtalar Arthroeresis, but there is no CPT code for this procedure.  I did find a HCPCS code S2117 and since this patient has commerical insurance I'm going to try using this code instead of an unlisted.  I was just curious to know if anyone out there has billed for this procedure before and if so what code did you compare it to in order to come up with a fee.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mbort (Jun 24, 2009)

chrislyn1977 said:


> Good Morning,
> I have a physician who performed a Subtalar Arthroeresis, but there is no CPT code for this procedure.  I did find a HCPCS code S2117 and since this patient has commerical insurance I'm going to try using this code instead of an unlisted.  I was just curious to know if anyone out there has billed for this procedure before and if so what code did you compare it to in order to come up with a fee.  Thanks in advance for your help.



I had one last week, I used the fee associated with the subtalar arthrodesis.


----------



## vmassey (Jun 25, 2009)

Did you use the HCPCS code or the unlisted for that?


----------



## tammster (Jun 25, 2009)

We have only ever had success with S2117, when billing BCBS.  Otherwise, we always use the unlisted.


----------



## chrislyn1977 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the feeback everyone.  This patient had a commercial insurance other than BCBS so I used the unlisted procedure code.  Thanks again.


----------

